# Java-Matrix ?



## JavaAPP (29. Aug 2004)

Hi,

würde gerne wissen, wie man eine Matrix aufbaut, was das überhaupt ist und worauf man alles achten sollte. 
Habe angefangen ein kleines Spiel zu programmieren und brauche dafür ein Brett.


```
int [][]m = new int [9][9];
```


Also eine quadratische Matrix die 9x9 Einträge hat. Wie kann ich jetzt die Werte für das Spielbrett festlegen?


----------



## Beni (29. Aug 2004)

Ich empfehl Dir ein Mathebuch... (das ist kein Witz, es muss ja nicht das schwierigste sein :wink: ).

Matrizen sind tatsächlich 2 dimensionale Listen. Die Matrizen haben aber einige tolle Eigenschaften, z.B. kann man eine Drehung im Raum durch eine Matrix darstellen...

Zurück zu deinem Problem:

```
int[][] m = new int [9][9];

// Lesen und Schreiben
int[2][1] = 15;
int v = m[5][3];

// Auch noch ganz gut zu wissen
int[] row = m[4];
int s = row[8];
m[3] = new int[ 50 ];

// Anzahl Elemente
int length = m.length; // Anzahl "Spalten"
int length0 = m[0].length; // Länge einer "Zeile"
```


----------



## Guest (29. Aug 2004)

Danke! Geht das aber nicht ein bisschen einfacher? 

In C 

```
int brett [9] [9] ={1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9
                                    1,2...
                                    .
                                    .


                                    .};
```

Also kann ich die Werte nicht in ein so ein großes Feld schreiben?[/quote]


----------



## Grizzly (29. Aug 2004)

Du meinst, ob die Variable bei der Deklaration auch gleich mit bestimmten Werten initialisieren kannst? Doch, das geht.

```
int[][] brett = {{1, 2, 3}, {4, 5, 6}, {7, 8, 9}};
```
Das hier wäre dann bspw. eine 3x3 Matrix. Natürlich kann man das auch mit größeren, aber dafür ein Beispiel zu schreiben war ich zu faul.


----------



## Guest (29. Aug 2004)

Danke!


----------

